# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Τροφές - συντήρηση

## geog87

με αφορμη αυτο το θεμα 
*Η τροφη γεμισε σκουλικιααααααα*

ηθελα να συζητησουμε λιγο τις τροφες κ τη συντηρηση τους!σιγουρα οι χυμα τροφες δεν ξερουμε ποσο καιρο ειναι ανοιχτες, ημερομηνια ληξης κλπ κλπ...εγω παιδια τις συσκευασμενες τροφες που παιρνω τις φυλαω με μεγαλα μπολ!δεν ξερω κατα ποσο κανω καλο η κακο!πιστευω πως ετσι τις προστατευω απο διαφορους εξωτερικους παραγοντες οπως η υγρασια που σιγουρα δεν κανει καλο!επισης τις φυλαω σενα σκιερο μερος για περισσοτερη προστασια απο τη ζεστη!μια τροφη μπορει να ληγει το 2015 αλλα την ανοιγουμε κ θα την τελειωσουμε σε 3 μηνες κ...μηπως χανει καποια θρεπτικα στοιχεια?πως αλλιως μπορουμε να συντηρησουμε μια τροφη?

----------


## Athina

Πολύ ωραίο το θέμα.Εγώ την αφήνω στο σακουλάκι της εφόσον το σακουλάκι της μάρκας που παίρνω έχεις την δυνατότητα να ξανακλείσει.Έτσι είμαι σίγουρη και για την ημερομηνία λήξης.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Εχτές αγόρασα χύμα παπαγαλίνη από γνωστό διαδικτυακό κατάστημα !! Σε κάποιο διπλανό τσουβάλι με κελαηδίνη βγήκαν από μέσα τα γνωστά....παταλουδάκια... !! 
Λέω λοιπόν στον υπεύθυνο....πεταλουδίτσες ????? οχχχχ !! 
Μου απάντησε ότι δεν τρέχει τίποτα....και ότι αν την βάλεις στην κατάψυξη για μερικά λεπτά (μου είπε πόσα...αλλά δεν θυμάμαι) δεν τρέχει τίποτα !!!!! 
Έφυγα πιστέψτε με προβληματισμένος....γιατί εδώ στο Ηράκλειο δεν έχουμε την πολυτέλεια καλών καταστημάτων.....   



Πάντως εγώ έχω της τροφές μου σε πλαστικούς κουβάδες που κλείνουν ερμητικά !!!*

----------


## geog87

Αθηνα αποτι φανταζομαι περνεις την τροφη που ειναι γυρω στο κιλο?εχεις σκεφτει να την βαλεις σε κανα ταπερ για καλυτερα?εγω σκεφτηκα αυτο με το ταπερ γιατι φοβηθηκα για τυχον μυρμηγκια καλη ωρα οπως εσυ κανα τρωκτικο...κ ετσι πιστευω συντηρειται καλυτερα μαλλον προστατευεται!

----------


## orion

Πάντα αγοράζουμε συσκευασμένη τροφή, παίρνουμε ποσότητα τόση όση να τελειώνει σχετικά σύντομα (όχι μετά από 2 χρόνια), ελέγχουμε την ημερομηνία λήξης, την διατηρούμε σε κατάλληλα γυάλινα ή πλαστικά σκεύη που κλείνουν καλά, μακριά από ζέστη, υγρασία και έκθεση στον ήλιο... δε θα έλεγα όχι στη συντήρηση του ψυγείου αν είναι μικρή ποσότητα. 
Μεγαλύτερη προσοχή δίνουμε στην αυγοτροφή που αλλοιώνεται ευκολότερα.
  Αν η τροφή εμφανίσει ζωή (σκουληκάκια κλπ) καλύτερα να την πετάξουμε (μάλλον δεν δημιουργεί πρόβλημα στα πουλιά πάντως), αυτό παρατηρείται κυρίως με τις χύμα τροφές…

----------


## geog87

> *Εχτές αγόρασα χύμα παπαγαλίνη από γνωστό διαδικτυακό κατάστημα !! Σε κάποιο διπλανό τσουβάλι με κελαηδίνη βγήκαν από μέσα τα γνωστά....παταλουδάκια... !! 
> Λέω λοιπόν στον υπεύθυνο....πεταλουδίτσες ????? οχχχχ !! 
> Μου απάντησε ότι δεν τρέχει τίποτα....και ότι αν την βάλεις στην κατάψυξη για μερικά λεπτά (μου είπε πόσα...αλλά δεν θυμάμαι) δεν τρέχει τίποτα !!!!! 
> Έφυγα πιστέψτε με προβληματισμένος....γιατί εδώ στο Ηράκλειο δεν έχουμε την πολυτέλεια καλών καταστημάτων.....   
> 
> 
> 
> Πάντως εγώ έχω της τροφές μου σε πλαστικούς κουβάδες που κλείνουν ερμητικά !!!*


εγω δεν εχω ακουσει κατι τετοιο κ μου ειχε περασει η ιδεα για ψυγειο αλλα σκεφτηκα οτι θα εχει πολυ υγρασια κ μηπως τελικα δεν ειναι τοσο καλη ιδεα!

----------


## orion

> *Εχτές αγόρασα χύμα παπαγαλίνη από γνωστό διαδικτυακό κατάστημα !! Σε κάποιο διπλανό τσουβάλι με κελαηδίνη βγήκαν από μέσα τα γνωστά....παταλουδάκια... !! 
> Λέω λοιπόν στον υπεύθυνο....πεταλουδίτσες ????? οχχχχ !! 
> Μου απάντησε ότι δεν τρέχει τίποτα....και ότι αν την βάλεις στην κατάψυξη για μερικά λεπτά (μου είπε πόσα...αλλά δεν θυμάμαι) δεν τρέχει τίποτα !!!!! 
> Έφυγα πιστέψτε με προβληματισμένος....γιατί εδώ στο Ηράκλειο δεν έχουμε την πολυτέλεια καλών καταστημάτων.....   
> 
> 
> 
> Πάντως εγώ έχω της τροφές μου σε πλαστικούς κουβάδες που κλείνουν ερμητικά !!!*


Συμβαίνει και στις καλύτερες οικογένειες...  :Party0028:

----------


## ninos

και εγώ την κρατώ σε μεγάλα μπολ.  Για συντήρηση μεγάλου διαστήματος μπορεί κάποιος να την βάλει και στην κατάψυξη. Η τροφή όμως πρέπει και να αναπνέει, γιαυτό ανα διαστήματα ανοίγο τα μπολ και ρίχνω ένα ανακάτεμα. Ο καλύτερος τρόπος φύλαξης είναι σε τσουβάλι που θα έχει την δυνατότητα να αναπνέει κιόλας. Με αφορμή αυτό, μερικοί  την κρατούν σε μαξιλαροθήκες, μετατρέποντας τες σε τσουβαλάκια μικρά, και φένεται τελικά πως είναι ο καλύτερος τρόπος αποθήκευσης.

----------


## Athina

> *
> αν την βάλεις στην κατάψυξη για μερικά λεπτά (μου είπε πόσα...αλλά δεν θυμάμαι) δεν τρέχει τίποτα !!!!! 
> *


Το έχω διαβάσει και γω αυτό.Μετά όμως πρέπει να κάτσει να τα βγάλεις ένα ένα.


Η τροφή που παίρνω είναι 1κ Γιώργο και μας πάει περίπου 1-1.5 μήνα.Ακόμα και συσκευασμένη τώρα το καλοκαίρι μαζεύει πολύ γρήγορα ψείρες.
Σε μπολ ναι έχω δοκιμάσει να τη βάλω ξέχασα όμως την ημερομηνία  λήξης,οπότε αφού κλείνει η σακούλα σκέφτηκα ότι είναι το ίδιο.

----------


## ΕΦΗ ΧΑΙΔΑΡΙ

αυτο με την μαξιλαροθηκη μου ακουγεται καλο!!!
η γιαγια μου στο χωριο βαζει τις χιπολιτες σε μαξιλαροθηκη μεχρι να στεγνωσουν για να μην πιασουν μαμουνι.....αρα....κατι θα ξερει η γιαγια  :winky:

----------


## lagreco69

Εγω βαζω τις τροφες σε πλαστικους κουβαδες!! με τακτικο ανακατωμα, ποτε δεν ειχα προβλημα.

----------


## jk21

καθε τροφη που ανοιγει ειτε σποροι ειτε αυγοτροφη ,αρχιζει με την επαφη με τον αερα ,σε καποια θρεπτικα συστατικα να χανει την αξια της σταδιακα .στους σπορους πιο αργα (λογω του εξωτερικου περιβληματος )  ,στην αυγοτροφη γρηγοροτερα .Σιγουρα μια τροφη που την αγοραζουμε χυμα ειναι πιο εκτεθειμενη σε παρασιτα ,εντομα ,αλλοιωση απο την επαφη με τον αερα απο μια συσκευασμενη αλλα σωστα αποθηκευμενη .το τελευταιο δεν ειναι παντα δεδομενο .οπως και το οτι πριν να συσκευασθει ,ηταν καπου αποθηκευμενη με σωστες συνθηκες υγιεινης .εγω δεν θα ηθελα στις τροφες μονο την ημερομηνια ληξης αλλα και συλλογης των σπορων ή παρασκευης της αυγοτροφής ή ακομα καλύτερα συλλογης των πρώτων υλών της .βεβαια ειδικα για τροφες που δεν προοριζονται για ζωα που τρωει ο ανθρωπος ,μαλλον για την ΕΕ και τους νομους της ,ζηταω πολλα .ο νικος ο ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΑΔΗΣ ξερει τι λεω ... δεν ειμαι καθολου σιγουρος οτι οι συσκευασμενες τροφες ,πριν συσκευασθουν ειχανε την καλυτερη φυλαξη αλλα σιγουρα πλεονεκτουν εναντι των χυμα .τι προβληματα μπορει να εχουμε ,εκτος  της πτωσης καποιων θρεπτικων συστατικων (βιταμινες Α,Ε ,συμπλεγμα των Β ,Λιπαρα οξεα  ) ; ας τα παρουμε ενα ενα 

παρασιτα - σκουληκια  -> μπορουν να σκοτωθουν με εισαγωγη των τροφων στην καταψυξη .επισης και τα αυγα τους .αν δεν γινει αυτο ,τοτε ειναι φορεις μικροβιων και ελμινθων (μικροσκοπικων σκουληκιων ) .ομως δεν ξερω αν το πουλι φαει σκοτωμενη πχ αλευροψειρα τι μπορει να παθει .Μια λυση ειναι η εκθεση της τροφης σε καυτο ηλιο .τα ενηλικα παρασιτα φευγουν σαν τα ποντικια  και μετα στην καταψυξη σκοτωνουμε τα αυγα τους .δεν γνωριζω αν αφηνουν καποιες ουσιες επιβλαβεις οπως πχ οι μυκοτοξινες που παραγουν οι μυκητες .τα παρασιτα σκοτωνονται συνηθως στα εργοστασια με ακτινοβοληση που μονο αν ειναι εντος των θεσμοθετημενων οριων (ειναι ... ) δεν επιδρουν στην ποιοτητα των σπορων .οσες τροφες δεν ακτινοβολουνται εχουν σαφως περισσοτερη πιθανοτητα μεσα στο καλοκαιρι να σκουληκιασουν .ακομα και οι συσκευασμενες .να σται σιγουροι οτι η αποθηκευση πριν την συσκευασια  ,δεν ειναι καλυτερη απο την χυμα αποθηκευση τους σε ενα καδο ,οταν ο πετσοπας ανοιξει την συσκευασια χονδρικης για να την πουλησει χυμα 

μυκητες -> ο μεγαλος κινδυνος .συνηθως προκειται για ασπεργιλλο που προσβαλλει τα πουλια μας και δυσκολα αντιμετωπιζεται .δινει χρονια αναπνευστικα προβληματα που τα νομιζουμε για μικροβια ή ακαρεα αλλα μαλλον κανουμε λαθος συνηθως  ...εμφανιζεται λογω κακης συντηρησης σε υγρους και σκοτεινους χωρους μετα την συλλογη των σπορων,των πρωτων υλων των αυγοτροφων κλπ .ακομα και αν με ακτινοβοληση σκοτωθουν οι μυκητες ,οι μυκοτοξινες που εχουν ηδη εξαγει πανω στα τροφιμα δεν φευγουν .... και αποτελουν τεραστιο κινδυνο για τα πουλια μας 

μικροβια -> σκοτωνονται μονο με ακτινοβοληση .για να μην δημιουργηθουν νεα πρεπει η τροφη να συσκευαζεται σε αποστειρωμενη συσκευασια αμεσως .μολις η συσκευασια ανοιξει ειναι και παλι ευαισθητη σε αυτα .οσο περισσοτερο εκτεθειμενη σε θερμοκρασια ,υγρασια ειναι σπιτι μας ή στο πετ σοπ τοσο χειροτερα ...

ενας σωστος τροπος συσκευασιας ειναι τσουβαλακι που αεριζεται για τους σπορους και στο ψυγειο (το ιδανικο ) ή δροσερη ατμοσφαιρα αλλα οχι υγρασια .και σε κλειστο πλαστικο δοχειο αν δεν συσκευασθουν σε συνθηκες υγρασιας και κρατηθουν σε δροσερο χωρο μια χαρα ειναι (προσοχη αν εχετε πλυνει πριν το δοχειο να εχει στεγνωσει πληρως !!! εναλλακτικα σε χωρο χωρις υγρασια (γιατι αλλιως την μαζευει ολη ) μπορειτε να κλεινετε με καποιο πανι απο πανω κρατημενο με λαστιχο

----------


## CyberPanos

Φυσικά αφού έχουμε υπόψιν όσα προανέφερε ο Δημήτρης καλό είναι(αν όχι το σημαντικότερο) να κρατάμε στο πτηνό μας μια καλή διατροφή πλούσια σε φρούτα και λαχανικά ώστε να ενισχύσουμε το ανοσοποιητικό του σύστημα.
Αν και κάπου είχα διαβάσει ότι όταν πιάνει διάφορα ζωύφια η τροφή σημαίνει ότι είναι σε αρκετά καλύτερη κατάσταση από της συσκευασμένες π.χ που δύσκολα θα πιάσουν(μάλλον συντηρητικά και διάφορα άλλα)

----------


## tonis!

παιδια εγω  επαιρνα συσκευασμενη τροφη απο καποιο σημειο και επειτα παιρνω χυμα απο καταστημα που η τροφη εχει ποικηλια σπορων και επισης δεν ειναι εκτεθειμενη.Προβλημα με πεταλουδακια ειχα αντιπετωπησει στο παρελθον και εβαλα την τροφη στην καταψυξη για μιση ωρα,δεν νομιζω να αλλοιωνεται ας μην υπερβαλουμε! Την διατηρω σε ταπερ που κλεινουν αεροστεγως σε σκιερο και δροσερο μερος!

----------


## jk21

στην καταψυξη καμμια αλλοιωση δεν υπαρχει ! απλα καλα ειναι τα πεταλουδακια τα περισσοτερα τουλαχιστον να την κοπανησουν  πρωτα και στην καταψυξη να σκοτωθουν οτι μεινει και τα αυγα τους

----------


## geog87

> στην καταψυξη καμμια αλλοιωση δεν υπαρχει ! απλα καλα ειναι τα πεταλουδακια τα περισσοτερα τουλαχιστον να την κοπανησουν  πρωτα και στην καταψυξη να σκοτωθουν οτι μεινει και τα αυγα τους


οποτε προτεινετε αρκετη ωρα στον ηλιο...ταπερ κ καταψυξη?????ετσι ειμαστε καλυμενοι?η μηπως να μεινει καταψυξη για μια μερα κ μετα μαξιλαροθηκη?????

----------


## jk21

στον ηλιο θα μεινει μονο για κανενα μισαωρο ισως και λιγοτερο αν εχει αρκετη ζεστη (αλλιως δεν εχει αποτελεσμα .αλλα συνηθως καλοκαιρια εχουμε μαμουνια και πεταλουδιτσες )  ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑ σας ! αλλιως θα φυγουν τα μαμουνια αλλα μαζι και οι σποροι στο στομα πουλιων και μυρμηγκιων !οι ακτινες uv του ηλιου βοηθουν και στην φυσικη απολυμανση απο μικροβια .μετα  καταψυξη (αστα ενα βραδυ να παγωσουν καλα καλα .στην ουσια παγωνουν τα υγρα που κυκλοφορουν στο κορμι των παρασιτων και το υλικο των αυγων με αποτελεσμα τον θανατο και το σταματημα της εκολλαψης αντιστοιχα )  και οταν το πρωι τα βγαλουμε (ή μετα απο καποιες ωρες ) ,ειτε τα βαζουμε σε μπολ αλλα ανοιχτο στην αρχη μεχρι να αποκτησουν θερμοκρασια χωρου (γιατι αλλιως θα μαζεψει υγρασια ) και μετα κλεισιμο ειτε ταπωμα με καποιο υφασμα ειτε ακομα και καθαρη μαξιλαροθηκη

----------


## geog87

ωραια αυτη η διαδικασια ''απολυμανσης''!!!

----------


## jk21

ερασιτεχνικη βασισμενη σε υποθεσεις μου και οχι σε συνταγη εγκριτη !!!!

----------


## jk21

την ειχα εφαρμοσει βεβαια σε ποσοτητα βρωμης και σε 5 λεπτα δεν υπηρχε μαμουνι μεσα ... οταν λεω σαν τα ποντικια που πεφτουν στη θαλλασα οταν το πλοιο βουλιαζει ,ετσι το σκαγανε σκασμενα κατω απο τον καυτο ηλιο !

----------


## geog87

> την ειχα εφαρμοσει βεβαια σε ποσοτητα βρωμης και σε 5 λεπτα δεν υπηρχε μαμουνι μεσα ... οταν λεω σαν τα ποντικια που πεφτουν στη θαλλασα οταν το πλοιο βουλιαζει ,ετσι το σκαγανε σκασμενα κατω απο τον καυτο ηλιο !


μετα το βαλατε καταψυξη???να υποθεσω πως στα πουλια σας το δωσατε αφοβα?

----------


## jk21

ναι ακριβως την διαδικασια που σας ειπα .το κοσκινισα και λιγο για καλο και κακο .ηταν νομιζω προς τα τελη ιουλιου ... εφευγα για διακοπες και γω τα πουλια μου (οσα κρατησα ) χωρις βρωμη εν μεσω πτεροροιας δεν τα αφηνω !

----------


## billakos

Εγω την τροφή που αγόρασα, την τοποθετώ σιγά σιγά (γιατί δεν τα εχω ολα) σε ταπεράκια-κουβαδάκια απο γιαούρτι του 1 λίτρου.
Κλείνουν καλά, και είναι πρακτικά. Έχουν και χερούλι... :winky:

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Η φύση επιβάλλει κάποιους κανόνες, ο άνθρωπος προσπαθεί να προσαρμόσει τους κανόνες αυτούς στις ανάγκες του, θυσιάζοντας κάτι για να έχει όφελος από κάτι άλλο.
Η ζωή μέσα από ζωή αναπαράγεται (κανόνας πρώτος) 
Οι σπόροι σε πρόχειρη συσκευασία που δεν (μαμουνιάζουν)  ποτέ ,η είναι νεκροί η ψεκασμένοι.
Αυτοί που μαμουνιάζουν , άρα έχουν ζωή και δεν είναι ψεκασμένοι, είναι σωστή τροφή για τα πουλιά και φέρουν ημερομηνία λήξεως από την φύση .
 12 -16% υγρασίας είναι οι καλύτερες συνθήκες για να αποδώσουν το μέγιστο της διατροφικής τους αξίας,και σε συνδυασμό με θερμοκρασία κάτω από 20 βαθμούς και οξυγόνο (αναπνοή-αερισμό) δημιουργεί η φύση την ισορροπία συντήρησης.
Το καλοκαίρι αυτό αλλάζει ,η θερμοκρασία ανεβαίνει πάνω από 35 βαθμούς και χάνεται η φυσική ισορροπία των τριών στοιχείων (υγρασία-θερμοκρασία-οξυγόνο) με αποτέλεσμα να αρχίζει και ο κύκλος των βακτηριδίων.
Για να αναβαλλουμε τον κυκλο των βακτηριδιων και να διατηρησουμαι την φυσικη ισοροποια, πρεπει να αφαιρεσουμαι ενα απο τα 3  στοιχεια,
κάποιοι γιατί είναι οικονομικότερο αφαιρούν την υγρασία και 12% με ξήρανση η ακτινοβολία των σπόρων, αφαιρώντας και μειώνοντας ταυτόχρονα και ότι ζει και έχει διατροφική αξία μέσα σε αυτή την υγρασία.
Άλλοι εφαρμόζουν την μείωση της θερμοκρασίας εντός του ψυγείου, εκεί όμως έχουμε παράλληλα και αύξηση της υγρασίας, αλλαγή της ισορροπίας και μείωση του χρόνου συντήρησης για αποφυγή άλλων προβλημάτων από την αύξηση της υγρασίας.
Η πιο σωστή εφαρμογή για τα δικά μας ζητούμενα είναι η 99% αφαίρεση του οξυγόνου, για όσο χρόνο συντήρησης μας επιτρέπει η συσκευασία των σπόρων, διατηρώντας έτσι και την διατροφική αξία τους και την φυσική ισορροπία.
Τέτοια δυνατότητα δεν την έχουν ακόμη τα πουλιά συντροφιάς μέσω των συσκευασιών που υπάρχουν στο εμπορείο.

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Η φύση επιβάλλει κάποιους κανόνες, ο άνθρωπος προσπαθεί να προσαρμόσει τους κανόνες αυτούς στις ανάγκες του, θυσιάζοντας κάτι για να έχει όφελος από κάτι άλλο.
> Η ζωή μέσα από ζωή αναπαράγεται (κανόνας πρώτος) 
> Οι σπόροι σε πρόχειρη συσκευασία που δεν (μαμουνιάζουν) ποτέ ,η είναι νεκροί η ψεκασμένοι.
> Αυτοί που μαμουνιάζουν , άρα έχουν ζωή και δεν είναι ψεκασμένοι, είναι σωστή τροφή για τα πουλιά και φέρουν ημερομηνία λήξεως από την φύση .
> 12 -16% υγρασίας είναι οι καλύτερες συνθήκες για να αποδώσουν το μέγιστο της διατροφικής τους αξίας,και σε συνδυασμό με θερμοκρασία κάτω από 20 βαθμούς και οξυγόνο (αναπνοή-αερισμό) δημιουργεί η φύση την ισορροπία συντήρησης.
> Το καλοκαίρι αυτό αλλάζει ,η θερμοκρασία ανεβαίνει πάνω από 35 βαθμούς και χάνεται η φυσική ισορροπία των τριών στοιχείων (υγρασία-θερμοκρασία-οξυγόνο) με αποτέλεσμα να αρχίζει και ο κύκλος των βακτηριδίων.
> Για να αναβαλλουμε τον κυκλο των βακτηριδιων και να διατηρησουμαι την φυσικη ισοροποια, πρεπει να αφαιρεσουμαι ενα απο τα 3 στοιχεια,
> κάποιοι γιατί είναι οικονομικότερο αφαιρούν την υγρασία και 12% με ξήρανση η ακτινοβολία των σπόρων, αφαιρώντας και μειώνοντας ταυτόχρονα και ότι ζει και έχει διατροφική αξία μέσα σε αυτή την υγρασία.
> Άλλοι εφαρμόζουν την μείωση της θερμοκρασίας εντός του ψυγείου, εκεί όμως έχουμε παράλληλα και αύξηση της υγρασίας, αλλαγή της ισορροπίας και μείωση του χρόνου συντήρησης για αποφυγή άλλων προβλημάτων από την αύξηση της υγρασίας.
> ...


την δικια σου τροφη πως την συντηρεις?

----------


## geog87

Νικο πολυ ενδιαφερον τα οσα μας ειπες!

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> την δικια σου τροφη πως την συντηρεις?



Παλαιότερα τάιζα συσκευασμένη επώνυμη για κάποιους λόγους, μετά από ορισμένες διαπιστώσεις και επιβεβαιώσεις που πήρα, και από αναφορές στο θέμα της φυτρικής ικανότητας των σπόρων , από τον Δημήτρη jk,
έχοντας και την δυνατότητα να διακρίνω την ποιότητα και την φρεσκάδα των σπόρων, πλέον ταΐζω μεμονωμένους σπόρους που έχω επιλέξει εγώ κάνοντας και μίγματα από αυτούς , ανάλογα την εποχή και και τις διατροφικές ανάγκες.
Κάνω αυτή την εισαγωγή στο άρθρο μου γιατί πιστεύω ότι μόνων οι φρέσκοι και ζωντανοί σπόροι αξίζουν μια καλή προσπάθεια συντήρησης,
και αυτό ισχύει και για τα μίγματα σπόρων,
ποιο το όφελος σε ένα μιγμα 10-12 σπόρων το οποίο κοστίζει και ακριβά γιατί περιέχει σπόρους υψηλής διατροφικής αξίας,αν κάποιοι από αυτούς είναι (νεκροί), η στοκ πολλών ετών συντηρημένο;
Ποιος έλεγχος ποιοτικός στην μαζική παραγωγή θα αποτρέψει την παράμετρο αυτή ,και πως θα αποδείξει ότι το έχει κάνει.
Είναι κάτι σαν τα κουλουράκια της γιαγιάς,που μοσχοβολά η γειτονιά όταν τα φτιάχνει με τα καλύτερα υλικά για τα παιδιά και τα εγγόνια της.
Την ίδια μυρωδιά έχουν και τα κουλουράκια που φτιάχνει και ο φούρνος της γειτονιάς, αλλά από άλλα υλικά και αρώματα, από εδώ λείπει η αγάπη της γιαγιάς, έχει παραχώρηση την θέση της στην ποσότητα την ταχύτητα και το κέρδος.

Αφού λοιπόν διαλέξω και αγοράσω τους σπόρους, αφαιρώ τις ξένες ύλες,και τους κάνω μια επικάλυψη με σιτελαιο, επιβραδύνοντας έτσι την κυκλοφορία του οξυγόνου στο εσωτερικό του σπόρου που βρίσκεται και η υγρασία και έτσι παρατείνω για λίγο την ισορροπία,
αποτρέποντας παράλληλα κατά ένα ποσοστό και την ξήρανση το καλοκαίρι.
Παλαιότερα έβαζα μουρουνέλαιο , αλλά πάλι από αναφορές του Δημήτρη πείστηκα ότι το σιτελαιο είναι καλύτερο για τα πουλιά.

----------

